# Adrain Broner comes in overweight



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Just seen he has come in at 133.5lb for tomorrow's fight against Vincente Escebedo. Looks like a step up in weight is imminent


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Fat bastard :-( 

Very unprofessional


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

I'd love it if he was made Burns' mandatory. :hey


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

DrMo said:


> Fat bastard :-(
> 
> Very unprofessional


It's a lot of weight to be over



Wallet said:


> I'd love it if he was made Burns' mandatory. :hey


I still think Burns would clown him


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Is the fight still going ahead?

Escobedo is well within his rights to walk away imo


----------



## scrappylinks (Jun 2, 2012)

Bitch move.

Something needs to be done about this growing trend. People are putting their lives on the line and you can't have 1 guy killing himself to make weight and the other thinking 'fuck it, i'll just take a fine'


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

DrMo said:


> Is the fight still going ahead?
> 
> Escobedo is well within his rights to walk away imo


It looks like it. Broner has lost the title, and Escobedo is negotiating a maximum weight for fight night. Broner also has to pay an unspecified amount


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

His genes are not conducive to making weight, in all fairness.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> It looks like it. Broner has lost the title, and Escobedo is negotiating a maximum weight for fight night. Broner also has to pay an unspecified amount


Reading the thread on ESB, Broner isnt even trying to lose weight. He's been spotted in a restaurant :lol:

What a shame, I'm a fan of Broner but apparently he wasnt the least bit concerned about making the weight & is refusing to even try. As much as I want to see this fight I hope Esco walks away.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

I have to give extra credit for Escobedo taking the fight, while Broner's bound to outweigh him by around 10 pounds on fight night. War Escobedo :ibutt


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

@Vano-irons

Just noticed the thread title, is that an ironic spelling mistake? "A-drain Broner"


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

DrMo said:


> Reading the thread on ESB, Broner isnt even trying to lose weight. He's been spotted in a restaurant :lol:
> 
> What a shame, I'm a fan of Broner but apparently he wasnt the least bit concerned about making the weight & is refusing to even try. As much as I want to see this fight I hope Esco walks away.


What!? That's disguising. I hope Esco walks away as well as that is taking the piss.

:lol: no the spelling mistake wasn't a pun, I'm just that thick


----------



## scrappylinks (Jun 2, 2012)

Bring back same day weigh ins


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

When Rios failed to make weight against Murray it was clear he killed himself trying to make it.

Broner has been tweeting about junk food all week, they asked him if he could lose 2lb in 2 hours & he went out for lunch :lol:

Sad situation though, Esco may never get another chance like this if he turns the fight down but Broner will be continue to be on HBO regardless.


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Sucks for Escobedo most of all, hopefully he'll at least be paid well to fight a lightweight. Really unprofessional.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

@danrafaelespn: No truth to the rumor Jose Luis Castillo and Joan Guzman will walk Broner to the ring. #boxing @HBOboxing

:lol:


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> @danrafaelespn: No truth to the rumor Jose Luis Castillo and Joan Guzman will walk Broner to the ring. #boxing @HBOboxing
> 
> :lol:


:lol: 
I suppose a getting carried to the ring on throne Floyd-Gatti style is definelty out the window too :yep

I hope broner gets fucked off here. No Repect for that ****** now.


----------



## sg-85 (Jun 21, 2012)

https://twitter.com/#!/AdrienBroner/media/slideshow?url=pic.twitter.com/HvnIXM2w

Twinkys & twix ice cream bars in the week before your weigh-in? :blood


----------



## scrappylinks (Jun 2, 2012)

Where does the fine go? to the guy who's risking it in there with a guy from the divison above? or to the commission?


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

scrappylinks said:


> Where does the fine go? to the guy who's risking it in there with a guy from the divison above? or to the commission?


Murray only saw $20k of Rios' $45k fine... :-(


----------



## Dave (Jun 1, 2012)

According to Arellano the commission want half of a $60,000 fine


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Ernest Gabion ‏@eaner0919
FINAL WORD ON BRONER: At 930 he has to weigh in. If he is over 140lbs the fight is off and Escebedo walks away


----------



## Libertarian (Jun 2, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Ernest Gabion ‏@eaner0919
> FINAL WORD ON BRONER: At 930 he has to weigh in. If he is over 140lbs the fight is off and Escebedo walks away


That's a bit early isn't it?


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Dave said:


> According to Arellano the commission want half of a $60,000 fine


They'll probably word as theres 2 fines of 30,000, one for the opponent, the other for the commission.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

This confirms how much of a douche Broner is btw. Cant stand him already and hes only been around on the scene a couple of years.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

scrappylinks said:


> Bring back same day weigh ins


At the risk of sending the discussion on a tangent, wouldn't we still be in pretty much the same situation with same day weigh ins? A "name" boxer who knows he can ignore the contracted weight and pay a fine because the lesser known opponent needs the fight as a payday and career opportunity?


----------



## scrappylinks (Jun 2, 2012)

GazOC said:


> At the risk of sending the discussion on a tangent, wouldn't we still be in pretty much the same situation with same day weigh ins? A "name" boxer who knows he can ignore the contracted weight and pay a fine because the lesser known opponent needs the fight as a payday and career opportunity?


Yeah they could still weigh in heavier but at least they wouldn't have 24 hours to pile on even more weight.


----------



## scrappylinks (Jun 2, 2012)

+ it might encourage people to fight at their actual weights rather than boiling (partially) down just to rehydrate to 2 divisions higher


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Yep, the rehydration thing is a given (and is a thread in itself!) but I don't see it helping when one fighter has no respect for the contracted weight.


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

I really don't rate broner as it is and now I've lost any respect that I had for him, and if he moves up (which he will) to challenge burns I really think burns will box rings around him


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

His first time at headlining an HBO card and he does this. Tit!

I hope the commentary skewer him.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Mr.Gilfoid said:


> His first time at headlining an HBO card and he does this. Tit!
> 
> I hope the commentary skewer him.


Doubt it.

I'm expecting another rendition of "Oooh, look, he's the new Mayweather!!!"


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Weighs 143 today, fight is off.

http://www.boxingscene.com/adrien-broner-comes-143-escobedo-fight-off--55229

:-(


----------



## Ilesey (Jun 8, 2012)

Apparently he has weighed in at 143 today.

The fight is off.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

The fight isn't off, Escobedo still wants to fight and is getting paid for Broner's failure to make weight.


----------



## Libertarian (Jun 2, 2012)

That's disgraceful.

He's lucky he got the 2nd opportunity, and has instead blown it.

Fuck him. Escobedo has done exactly the right thing. What would Broner have been in the ring? Close to 150?


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Lesson in being a dick by Adrian Broner.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Does Broner realise he isn't getting paid at all now? If the fight is cancelled does he still need to pay the fines?


----------



## Libertarian (Jun 2, 2012)

It wouldn't surprise me if there was further negotiations to try and keep this fight on.... otherwise what are they going to do?

Broner will be receiving writs from all parties - Escobedo and the undercard fighters, perhaps his promoter too.

Escobedo ought to tell them to piss off. He kept to his side of the bargain, making 130, and then went a step further and offering 140 by 9.30am - which shouldn't be too hard.... and they've chucked it back in their face.

Balls to them!


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

The fight is still on, guys.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Dinamita said:


> It wouldn't surprise me if there was further negotiations to try and keep this fight on.... otherwise what are they going to do?
> 
> Broner will be receiving writs from all parties - Escobedo and the undercard fighters, perhaps his promoter too.
> 
> ...


Escobedo _wants_ to fight for the money.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

orriray59 said:


> The fight is still on, guys.


What's your source? :think


----------



## Graham Norton (Jun 7, 2012)

It's not off yet but might well be.

(Fat Dan's Twitter)


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Disgraceful stuff from Broner. He was given an easy and very reasonable "out" by Escobedo to make 140 the next morning and didn't even bother to make that.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

I hope Esco tells Broner to get fucked. His behaviour has been unprofessional & disrespectful, he needs to be punished.


----------



## Ilesey (Jun 8, 2012)

Dan Rafael
@danrafaelespn
No truth to the rumor that Broner weighed in with his brush in his hands, causing him to be over the limit.

:lol:


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

I hope Escobedo fucks him up.


----------



## Libertarian (Jun 2, 2012)

Sportingbet won't void my Broner PTS bet :-(


----------



## sg-85 (Jun 21, 2012)

Unprofessional. :fire


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

I found it odd this was made at 130 anyways. Broner is a massive super feather and Escobedo has been a lightweight for the vast majority of his career. It would've been a good fight for Broner to bed himself in at the higher weight if anything in my opinion.

Still, no real excuse for this. Pretty damn unprofessional really. Credit for Escobedo for still wanting to fight though.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2012)

the fights off

http://www.sacbee.com/2012/07/21/4647192/escobedo-fight-for-wbo-championship.html?


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> the fights off
> 
> http://www.sacbee.com/2012/07/21/4647192/escobedo-fight-for-wbo-championship.html?


I think GBP are still trying to convince/threaten Escobedo into taking the fight.


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

Escobedo should ask to swap purses with Broner. Then at least difference in pounds(£) would outweigh the difference in poundage(lbs)


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Doesn't look like it's happening. Like Rios, I reckon Briner will be average when he doesn't have a big weight advantage, and hopefully he'll move up now and we'll see him shown up.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

I really want to see this fight, but at the same time nobody wants another Gatti-Gamache :-(

I'm a fan of Broner but his behaviour is completely unacceptable.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

What's all this bollocks then? Broner is a twat. It was already a mismatch size-wise, without Broner taking the piss by not even coming close to making the weight. Everyone knows he's way bigger than super-feather anyway. I do think Broner is good, but this shit is ridiculous.

Hope the card still happens and we get some boxing regardless but fuck Broner.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Flea Man said:


> Doesn't look like it's happening. Like Rios, I reckon Briner will be average when he doesn't have a big weight advantage, and hopefully he'll move up now and we'll see him shown up.


Rios didnt need to move up a weight to get his ability shown up, a much smaller Abril took him to school in his best weight class at 135 :good

I dont think the Rios-Broner comparisons are really that similar though flea, Broner doesnt rely nearly as much on his size as Rios does, give his style and whatnot. Facing fighters who weigh more than 10 pounds lighter than you is always going to be an advantage for any fighter though I suppose.


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

The undercard fight is Keith Thurman vs Orlando Lora, don't think there will be any fights if its cancelled.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

This is disgraceful from Broner btw, and his tweets about junk food and other shit during the week make him an even bigger idiot. I feel sorry for Escobedo, putting in a full training camp for a big fight, and it comes to nothing. Must be very disheartening.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Well, fuck. I hope the fight still happens but Escobedo should be seriously compensated for this shit.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Bajingo said:


> The undercard fight is Keith Thurman vs Orlando Lora, don't think there will be any fights if its cancelled.


I wanna see Thurman :-( Even though it's a poor opponent.


----------



## Ilesey (Jun 8, 2012)

The fact that the camps are still talking seems positive, though Broner's actions are farcical and they have to make an example of this fartcunt. The fact that he was tweeting about junk food in the build up makes him look an even bigger fartcunt. He didn't even try to lose the weight after the weigh in and you'd think he'd be on point today. But no, not this fartcunt.


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Damn I was looking forward to this fight. I would hate to see it go ahead and Escobedo get brutally KTFO. I wish there were better contracted rules to compensate the disadvantaged fighter. He should get his entire purse AND the option not to fight if he doesn't want to. Fuck Broner.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Looks like the card is going ahead but with the Broner fight. What a shambles :-(


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

Think fight is off but undercard with go ahead


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Mexican_LP said:


> Think fight is off but undercard with go ahead


Better than nothing I suppose


----------



## Libertarian (Jun 2, 2012)

Apparently they've offered to double Esco's purse :yikes


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Dinamita said:


> Apparently they've offered to double Esco's purse :yikes


If it comes out of Broner's pocket he should say yes!

He was getting what, $180k? So that's $360k? They're making it hard for him to say no!


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

That sucks. 143?! Fucking madness.


----------



## Libertarian (Jun 2, 2012)

2manyusernames said:


> If it comes out of Broner's pocket he should say yes!
> 
> He was getting what, $180k? So that's $360k? They're making it hard for him to say no!


He should test their bottle and ask for over half a million dollars.

He holds the cards, and shouldn't forget it.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Can Escobedo not sue Broner much like what happened to castillo


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2012)

Imagine Kevin Keegan....I WOULD LOVE....LOVE IT if Escobedo get paid double and sparked him


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Broner reckons the fights on and has had to compensate him out of his own purse


----------



## Libertarian (Jun 2, 2012)

chatty said:


> Can Escobedo not sue Broner much like what happened to castillo


Yeah, I'd imagine so.

After all, Broner missed the agreed weight, and the revised one that Esco's team agreed.

Esco refusing to be fucked over or bought is hardly unreasonable.

Of course, if you were him, you've got to question whether a near $500k payday is worth turning down, in return for a vacant title shot and perhaps being blackballed by HBO, given Haymon's influence over them.

Not a decision I'd like to make.

I suppose you could say he's nothing to lose, even if he suffers a KO loss there's a get-out excuse.... not that he'd want to use it mind.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Adrien Broner
MY FIGHT IS NOT CANCELLED PASS THE WORD!!!
Like · · Share · 22 minutes ago ·


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

...and lets be honest BB, although the circumstances stink, Escobedo is now getting twice as much money to lose a fight he was probably going to lose anyway.


----------



## scrappylinks (Jun 2, 2012)

Broner should get fuck all money if the fight goes ahead. What an absolute clown. I wouldn't mind as much if he had a genuine problem making the weight but he's been 3 lbs over both limits. It's clear he just doesn't give a fuck and thinks he's some superstar who's above the rules. Fuck him. I hope he gets negative money from this fight and moves up to 135 and gets fed to Gamboa.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

The fight is on, apparently.


----------



## Libertarian (Jun 2, 2012)

GazOC said:


> ...and lets be honest BB, although the circumstances stink, Escobedo is now getting twice as much money to lose a fight he was probably going to lose anyway.


I wasn't going to say that, but.....



scrappylinks said:


> Broner should get fuck all money if the fight goes ahead. What an absolute clown. I wouldn't mind as much if he had a genuine problem making the weight but he's been 3 lbs over both limits. It's clear he just doesn't give a fuck and thinks he's some superstar who's above the rules. Fuck him. I hope he gets negative money from this fight and moves up to 135 and gets fed to Gamboa.


Agreed.

Hopefully he gets knocked the fuck out in his first big fight.

Like most Al Haymond/HBO creations.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Steve Kim reporting the fights back on as well - news seems to be doing the rounds now


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

Disgraceful behaviour from Broner. Hope he's blackballed by the tv companies but it won't happen. It would send out a message to other boxers.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Now they are all reporting the fights off again - what a farce


----------



## Ilesey (Jun 8, 2012)

On off on off on off hahahhaah my fucking eyes!!!!


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

:think Am I staying up to watch Broner get sparked or what?


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

I might just watch the UFC instead (no ****)


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2012)

i gave escobedo a real shot. don't get it why people saw it was a walkover. watch the ponce de leon fight.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

What's $60gs to a MF like @AdrienBroner can you please remind me?
_Retweeted by Adrien Broner_

atsch


----------



## Ilesey (Jun 8, 2012)

dkos said:


> What's $60gs to a MF like @AdrienBroner can you please remind me?
> _Retweeted by Adrien Broner_
> 
> atsch


What a total fuckwit. :-(


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Are people actually fans of this dicksplash?


----------



## Libertarian (Jun 2, 2012)

Sportofkings said:


> Are people actually fans of this dicksplash?


Flomos will love him because of his allegiance to Haymon.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

This was an interview in June.






At 1.20 Broner claims he could make the weight & fight tomorrow atsch


----------



## scrappylinks (Jun 2, 2012)

I have no doubt he could if he tried.


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

dkos said:


> What's $60gs to a MF like @AdrienBroner can you please remind me?
> _Retweeted by Adrien Broner_


Way to redeem yourself atsch


----------



## Ilesey (Jun 8, 2012)

Hours away and still no official word???

What a fucking joke. If I'd bought a ticket, I woukd be livid.


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

It's off
It wasn't about money, was about fairness
Al haymon is pissed


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Its defo off - Escobegos team says it has been off since this morning, they have received money offers all day but they don't think they have been treated fairly


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Good on Escobedo and his team if they have stuck to their guns and refused to fight, feel bad for him missing out on what was probably a huge pay day for him.


I really disliked Broner anyway, but this has made me really want to see him get fucked up.


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

chatty said:


> Its defo off - Escobegos team says it has been off since this morning, they have received money offers all day but they don't think they have been treated fairly


What's your Twitter lad


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Unknown Poster said:


> Good on Escobedo and his team if they have stuck to their guns and refused to fight, *feel bad for him missing out on what was probably a huge pay day for him.*
> 
> I really disliked Broner anyway, but this has made me really want to see him get fucked up.


I reckon he's got a good chance of getting some $, breach of contract & all that. Its happened before when one guy failed to make weight


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Mexican_LP said:


> What's your Twitter lad


@shauntate83


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

http://boxrec.com/list_bouts.php?human_id=455859&cat=boxer


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

chatty said:


> @shauntate83


Following :good


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Mexican_LP said:


> Following :good


Cool mate, I'm still getting used to it, just started using it last week after setting it up a few years ago:lol: just worked out how to use it this week


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

So is the HBO show off completely then? Might have been interesting to let them at least run the card and spend the time in place of Broner's fight just ripping him to pieces instead..


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

chatty said:


> Cool mate, I'm still getting used to it, just started using it last week after setting it up a few years ago:lol: just worked out how to use it this week


Haha, easy after a while mate.


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

Its on!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2012)

source???


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Looks like its back on again now

Broner at 148lbs apparently :-(


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Mexican_LP said:


> Its on!!!!!!


Yeah, yeah, good one.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Fair play to Escobego, they fucked him over so he made them wait till the last minute and got every penny he could out of them. Now I just hope he somehow fucks Broner up and that'll be a good days work


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

Source is me via Twitter, getting $400 k


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> source???


Everyone tweeting it including GBP


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2012)

by that u mean boxing scene lol

what was his original purse?

guarantee Broner comes in at over 148


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2012)

http://www.boxingscene.com/broner-vs-escobedo-clash-appears-back-play--55237


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> by that u mean boxing scene lol
> 
> what was his original purse?
> 
> guarantee Broner comes in at over 148


Na some geezer on Twitter ;-)
Original purse 180k I think


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## Libertarian (Jun 2, 2012)

$400k.... not bad.

Hopefully he beats the cunt, and then Al Haymon has a heart attack and dies at ringside.


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

Dinamita said:


> $400k.... not bad.
> 
> Hopefully he beats the cunt, and then Al Haymon has a heart attack and dies at ringside.


:yep :deal


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

15lbs overnight is a hell of a lot for a super feather.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Dinamita said:


> $400k.... not bad.
> 
> Hopefully he beats the cunt, and then Al Haymon has a heart attack and dies at ringside.


:rofl


----------



## scrappylinks (Jun 2, 2012)

At least this will act as a deterrent to any fighters trying to pull the same thing in the future- oh wait, no it won't. Be cunts all you like.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

12downfor10 said:


> 15lbs overnight is a hell of a lot for a super feather.


I know its being picky but he wasn't a super feather, he was a lightweight.


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

GazOC said:


> I know its being picky but he wasn't a super feather, he was a lightweight.


Did you watch haye chisora live or on tv, if tv did you here Keyes say he wouldn't be surprised if it was a split decision :lol: thought you would be doing your nut if u heard it


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Mexican_LP said:


> Did you watch haye chisora live or on tv, if tv did you here Keyes say he wouldn't be surprised if it was a split decision :lol: thought he be doing your nut if u heard it


:lol: Does my tits in!!!:lol:

No, I missed that mate. I watched it in a pub in Lytham St Annes and they didn't turn the music off until main event started so I missed most of the build up.


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

GazOC said:


> :lol: Does my tits in!!!:lol:
> 
> No, I missed that mate. I watched it in a pub in Lytham St Annes and they didn't turn the music off until main event started so I missed most of the build up.


Probably for the best then :lol:


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

To be fair LP, at least Keys has got an excuse...he knows next to nothing about boxing...;-)


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

GazOC said:


> I know its being picky but he wasn't a super feather, he was a lightweight.


Fair point mate, a supposed Super Feather then :smoke

He's probably going to be even heavier in ring as well.


----------



## Zico (Jun 5, 2012)

Broner is a cunt


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

Haha, very true. Cunt gets on my tits big time as well.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

So we've got some boxing tonight right?


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Anyone going making an RBR thread?


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Kos has :good - http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?1391-Broner-Escobedo-RBR


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

Boxed Ears said:


> His genes are not conducive to making weight, in all fairness.


HAHAHHHHAHAHAAHAHHAHAHAAHAHAAHHAA


----------



## WelshDevilRob (Jun 3, 2012)

Glad he's moving up. I like the guy but his attitude over all this stank. Someone needs to give him a good talking to. Time to grow up, Adrien.


----------



## Jasper Simone (Jun 7, 2012)

Sooner he gets knocked out....or at the very least, goes bald....the better.


----------

